# Lug torque settings



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a few torque wrenches, never had a use for the screw drivers (I don't snap stuff off very often)


----------



## Billy Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

I was informed by an inspector that as soon as the 2011 code is adopted here, they are all going to have digital torque testing screw drivers.

They will be testing the torque on installations. Also, we are to provide a sticker showing the torques used.

Hopefully he is just full of coffee and doughnuts.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Billy Bob said:


> I was informed by an inspector that as soon as the 2011 code is adopted here, they are all going to have digital torque testing screw drivers.


And what to heck does he plan to prove with that NOTHING.

Torque on a screw on a switch is around 15-inch pounds and I bet you are sure as heck tightening them a lot more that 15 inch pounds.



> They will be testing the torque on installations. Also, we are to provide a sticker showing the torques used.
> 
> Hopefully he is just full of coffee and doughnuts.


Hopefully he knows something about the code because here I believe he is CLUELESS.

Tell him to join a forum.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

So what is the consensus on lug torque for breakers and main lugs and meter socket lugs ? Should we be torquing to the manufacture specs?


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

I did alittle test tonight at the shop using my torque wrench on a couple meter lugs. It was on a temp service we had sitting around so first I checked the wires under the lugs already and my wrench kicked out telling me to stop so they were plenty tight.

I then stripped. New wire and placed it under a lug and used my torque wrench to tighten it to the rated inch pound. I then used my ratchet and checked how tight it was and I only got about another half turn on it before I felt the lug was going to snap off. 

I feel the torque wrench did a great job and am going to use it from now on for bigger lugs. The meter socket iwas using Was rated for 150inch pounds.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JPRO2 said:


> So what is the consensus on lug torque for breakers and main lugs and meter socket lugs ? Should we be torquing to the manufacture specs?


 
You should torque whenever possible, but the inspectors either take you at your word or not there is no real test to verify you did not over torque something.

The biggest advantage to torquing beside the stated intent, in my opinion is the electrician pays more attention to what he is doing less chance of leaving a loose connection.

Remember electricity existed for a long time prior to anyone thinking about torque and even longer before it was/is becoming accepted.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Very try most the guys I work with would never touch a torque wrench and would probally laugh at the idea. I am part of the younger generation and am still willing to learn new ways that would typically be laughed at


----------



## Billy Bob (Aug 20, 2011)

> "You should torque whenever possible, but the inspectors either take you at your word or not there is no real test to verify you did not over torque something."


Thats kinda what I implied in my response to the inspector by saying if they loosen our lugs to test then I am no longer held liable for my terminations.

The inspector said that the kind of torque wrenches/screwdrivers they will be using will not loosen the connection for the test.

He also informed me that over torqueing was almost as much of a hazzad as under torqueing?

I don't believe that and I think they are going to open up a can of worms if they try using thier "special wrenches".


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Billy Bob said:


> ...
> The inspector said that the kind of torque wrenches/screwdrivers they will be using will not loosen the connection for the test.
> 
> He also informed me that over torqueing was almost as much of a hazzad as under torqueing?
> ....


He is correct that that over torqueing is just as bad, but if there has been a number of days between the original installation and the torque test, that is exactly what will happen when he tests for correct torque.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Billy Bob said:


> The inspector said that the kind of torque wrenches/screwdrivers they will be using will not loosen the connection for the test.


BROVA SIERRA

Well no torque wrench loosens connections unless that is your intent, but as noted a WASTE OF ENERGY.




> He also informed me that over torqueing was almost as much of a hazzad as under torqueing?


Yes the stresses that develop during a fault can tear hardware apart if it is stressed from over tightening.



> I don't believe that and I think they are going to open up a can of worms if they try using thier "special wrenches".


No they are just ignorant and wasting your time, their time and GAINING NOTHING in the process.


----------

